# Britian's Got Talent Thread



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2009)

This show continually amazes me with the flow of talent coming off the island. Instead of creating one thread for each contestant that truly deserves attention going to see if this will work out by add on. 

Hollie Steel 10 years old and like many little girls dreams of being a ballerina. Her real talent lays hidden and just before Simon could push the X button she belts out the vocals to the song she dances to and jaws (including mine) just drop to the voice that comes out of that tiny body. Check this little gem out. 

[yt]RY-BY4YNs0o[/yt]
thoughts comments?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2009)

She nearly didn't make it as a singer or dancer, when younger she was very ill and the doctors were seriously considering removing a lung. It was in the Sunday papers, she's make a big splash bless her!
Mind, there's been some awful ones on too!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 28, 2009)

Once again the judges (and audience) are floored by this next act. At first you'd think Simon was again going to hit the X but decided to wait and he's glad he did. This father/son team is hilarious. 
[yt]_Tu0PAbW75A[/yt]

Agreed Tez that the judges and audience has to endure a number of bad to terrible acts before finding the gems. This is one of them.


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Once again the judges (and audience) are floored by this next act. At first you'd think Simon was again going to hit the X but decided to wait and he's glad he did. This father/son team is hilarious.
> [yt]_Tu0PAbW75A[/yt]
> 
> Agreed Tez that the judges and audience has to endure a number of bad to terrible acts before finding the gems. This is one of them.



I'm glad he waited too.  That was a fun act to watch.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 28, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> ...
> Agreed Tez that the judges and audience has to endure a number of bad to terrible acts before finding the gems. This is one of them.



This is something that I prefer with the _Got Talent_ franchise over the _Idol _show is that there are amateur acts that are fun, and you know they aren't going too far, but they're entertaining for their own sake. But they've put something together, and you can root for them.

On American and Canadian Idol, they have these dreadful singers, who think they can sing, and they've done no preparation. The audience is left to laugh at them, not with them.

By the way, Suke. How about an exchange? Canada would like to have Amanda Holden host one of our shows, and you can have anyone you like. She's a delight.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 28, 2009)

i dont care who you are, THAT was some seriously funny stuff


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> This show continually amazes me with the flow of talent coming off the island. Instead of creating one thread for each contestant that truly deserves attention going to see if this will work out by add on.
> 
> Hollie Steel 10 years old and like many little girls dreams of being a ballerina. Her real talent lays hidden and just before Simon could push the X button she belts out the vocals to the song she dances to and jaws (including mine) just drop to the voice that comes out of that tiny body. Check this little gem out.
> 
> ...



Phenomenal range and control.   Although its enough to make me wonder about these kids that are competing.

You have Hollie that comes on stage as a ballerina as Simon hits the buzzer, then this young Welshman Shaheen Jafargholi that begins singing an Amy Winehouse tune....Simon STOPS the kid after two lines and then has him sing another song....and he can WAIL.   Curious...but damn he can sing.
[yt]yVU4IkzMNIo[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2009)

This is another dance act - "Diversity".   

They get huge props from me for having a telecom engineer in the group.   

They did their own choreography...and they have an excellent sense of humor.

[yt]MPcGy77Gru8[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm interesting... all the embedding has been disabled by request. Are we not allowed anymore or has You Tube run out of bandwidth? :lol: 

Anyway in the Shaheen Jafargholi case, I was puzzled as to why Simon stopped him after two lines then had him switch songs. The kid even looked confused but yes he sang that phenomenally, without question. As to Carol's ponderance, well as a kid I could sing pretty well but grew out of it I guess. I never knew if I really had the talent because there wasn't any talent competitions ... I was probably 15 I think when that show hosted by Ed McMahon Star Search and was already on the path that my life is on right now. 
There are probably hundreds of kids out there who have REAL talent and thousands of others who can sing well and millions who just shouldn't even think about it. 
Finding them is kinda tough but I think that is what these shows are about besides the entertainment/distraction value it provides. 

*
*


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't wonder that they have natural talent.  Some kids are just gifted like that...and good for them.  

I'm just wondering why these talented kids have had performances that have taken the twists and turns they did...such as a ballerina going on stage and saying she's a ballerina then reverting to being a singer, or a singer being told to transition from a forgettable pop tune to a Motown classic.  It's a little....strange, but still amazing to watch.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2009)

it could very well be that Simon sees winehouse for what she is, and doesnt think a kids should be singing her songs.

or it could be a legal/contractual thing.

Or maybe he just doesnt like winehouse.


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2009)

I can diggit.  But it came across to me as if he knew something about the boy and what he was capable of singing...as if there was something pre-arranged.  Kinda odd.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 30, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I can diggit. But it came across to me as if he knew something about the boy and what he was capable of singing...as if there was something pre-arranged. Kinda odd.


 
I noticed that too. Interrupting the kid, asking if he had a different song, etc.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> By the way, Suke. How about an exchange? Canada would like to have Amanda Holden host one of our shows, and you can have anyone you like. She's a delight.


 
Hmmm ... that would rather reduce the Beauty Quotient of the country ... not that it's my call but I would say a temporary trade could be done for, say, the entire waitress staff of Joey Tomato's in Calgary?  I think it was the one on Barlow's Trail that we went to .  

Maybe add in Chantal Kreviazuk and Lee Aaron too?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 1, 2009)

A star is definitely born here... Susan Boyle the singing sensation that took everyone by surprise at the show has obviously paid her dues way back when... 
This article speaks of a video dug up from when she was a young and pretty lass vying for a win at a local talent show... check it out... 

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/musictoob/11054/susan-boyle-as-you-have-never-seen-her-before/


----------



## Sukerkin (May 1, 2009)

Just goes to show how long it take for a seed to germinate and take root in the fickle soil of commercialised-music-land.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2009)

Well another gem comes out of the pile of rocks... sheesh... just wonders how many more are hidden among the population.

This guy... shy as all get out and sings from Les Mes and gets a standing ovation from the audience. 
Simon was actually nice to the guy though blunt... got to believe in yourself and the audience shows how appreciative they can be. 

[yt]91uauoeG64c[/yt]

Wow for this wall flower. Just wow. Touching also his quiet acceptance of their adoration.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 4, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Wow for this wall flower. Just wow. Touching also his quiet acceptance of their adoration.



Wow. Britain's got talent. And Britain's got a lot of class.

Is it just me, or is Simon nicer on British telly?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Is it just me, or is Simon nicer on British telly?


Probably... it could be he just doesn't LIKE Americans. :idunno:


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 4, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Probably... it could be he just doesn't LIKE Americans. :idunno:



Perhaps it's the difference between the Idol show and the Got Talent show.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well another gem comes out of the pile of rocks... sheesh... just wonders how many more are hidden among the population.
> 
> This guy... shy as all get out and sings from Les Mes and gets a standing ovation from the audience.
> Simon was actually nice to the guy though blunt... got to believe in yourself and the audience shows how appreciative they can be.
> ...


 
Ah there's beautiful, isn't it? it's what you get in Wales see, it's the land of song isn't it!

We've had Pop Idol here before American Idol, we also have X Factor and Simon is always much the same. I actually like him, he knows what he's talking about, he wouldn't be a multi millionaire if he didn't. I suspect he has little time for idiots.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2009)

Put a pillow under your chin when you click play on this guy... 
[yt]DhFRFtSzdSI&fmt=18[/yt]

Simon said it best... it's like a dog meowing... 

I wondered... this guy's gnads _have_ dropped... haven't they?? 

Definitely incredible job. 

*walks away shaking his head in amazement and scratching it in puzzlement* Think I need a drink....

Then you get this guy... 
[yt]f6zBwbIvq7U[/yt]


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 10, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Then you get this guy...
> [yt]f6zBwbIvq7U[/yt]



Actually, I was more impressed with the second guy. Simon's comments were right on the money. He has a very unique sound, and the Mick Hucknell comparison is dead-on.

As much as I enjoy and respect Susan Boyle, it's good to see how broad this competition is. I look forward to seeing the lead acts grow.

Dang, can't rep you Caver, but thanks for running this thread. These little YT clips from BGT have been really uplifting -- something I dont' often say about commercial television.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Dang, can't rep you Caver, but thanks for running this thread. These little YT clips from BGT have been really uplifting -- something I dont' often say about commercial television.


It's one of the things that I love about it... ordinary everyday people either living their dreams or pursuing them... and coming out and saying "hey, I believe in myself enough to really rilly want to do this" and they do.

Thanks for your desire to rep... it's appreciated. Rep others who are JUST as deserving if not MORE than I... :asian:


----------



## Carol (May 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching this young fellow.  His name is Callum Francis.  He's an excellent performer, but what was really endearing to me is that he is still a child, and not a child trying to be an adult.

[yt]wxsOgj3cC74[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I really enjoyed watching this young fellow.  His name is Callum Francis.  He's an excellent performer, but what was really endearing to me is that he is still a child, and not a child trying to be an adult.


Aww geez I'm a old softie, I got tears in my eyes...*sniff* wow... laughing and just really enjoying watching that. I love "Oliver!" it's one of my favorite of the British stage musicals (Scrooge being another) as the songs are among the best. 
Yeah, that is what this kid's charm is, the being of himself and "acting his age". A very well contained (disciplined) child at that... how he contained himself on stage until he got his 3 "yeses" then you could read his body language at the sheer joy his heart must been bursting with as he ran off and jumped into the arms of his father and mother. The ones who encouraged him, nurtured him and raised him. 

Thanks Carol for that find. Gonna be hard to top.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I really enjoyed watching this young fellow.  His name is Callum Francis.  He's an excellent performer, but what was really endearing to me is that he is still a child, and not a child trying to be an adult.



He and the other little girl who sang while dressed as a ballerina are destined for the stage.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2009)

Okay and _sometimes_ Britain... DOESN'T have talent  

Was someone strangling a cat during Emma's performance? :lol: One of the funnier auditions to be sure. 

[yt]ly3wMKDVFWY[/yt]

I have to give Emma a nod for being stalwart and bold enough to speak her mind in spite of the fact that she *CANNOT* bloody sing!

However... Sue Son... this pretty young lady shows that sometimes there ARE second chances. 

[yt]30Vsfiw9lOs[/yt]

Just loved her scream of joy when Simon gave her the final Yes. 
Well deserved yeses too.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2009)

5 year old Thomas Herron does the dreaded magic act on BGT. 
Scrappy little fellow, probably the only contestant that wasn't intimidated by Simon :lol: 
Check him out. 1 trick but not bad for his age. WTG Tommy.

[yt]46mfni1OUPM&[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2009)

Meet Eugene, the Nerds return! Holy cow... at first you think this is just part of the act then you recognize that this guy is for real... either that or a very good actor. Piers X-ed him at first then had to eat crow. 
Simon looked like he was thinking about it but restrained himself and was glad for it. 
Check it out!

[yt]BhZzgH033Zk[/yt]

Then there's 10 year old Natalie Okri... tiny little package with a big voice, and 100% adorable. 

[yt]fCJXLkWjw6E[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 27, 2009)

Yep... Piers has Talent too... these kids are great... Leaders of the free world indeed!... :lol: 

[yt]W2MGGb1AlK0[/yt]


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2009)

Hollie Steel does make it through to the final, although I almost wish I hadn't watched it.  

She breaks down on stage, and forgets her words.  As a musician myself I understand how nerves and the pressure of certain situations can be paralyzing.  I don't fault her for the goof...but what happened next left a bad taste in my mouth.  She starts "crying" - in a tight closeup you can't see tears on her face - then gets comforted by her pushy stage mom who asks Simon to do the song again.  When Hollie is told by Ant and Dec that there is not enough time, she throws a tantrum.

[yt]iOWQwBqhmOA[/yt]


Simon overrides, and gives her another go of it.  She does the song well and hits some amazing high notes at the end.  Its not till she finishes this song and the judges say she's a sure bet for the final can you actually see tears on her cheek when she cries.  

[yt]3SknsXtcXM0[/yt]

I dunno.  There were a lot of real tears on the show, including young Shaheen that became fast friends with MD Showgroup, and was devastated that the challenge for the runner up slot on his night was between him and his newfound mates.

There was something about Hollie that just wasn't genuine.  Not that I really want to heap criticism on a 10 year old, but the show was very uncomfortable for me to watch after that.


----------



## Tez3 (May 30, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hollie Steel does make it through to the final, although I almost wish I hadn't watched it.
> 
> She breaks down on stage, and forgets her words. As a musician myself I understand how nerves and the pressure of certain situations can be paralyzing. I don't fault her for the goof...but what happened next left a bad taste in my mouth. She starts "crying" - in a tight closeup you can't see tears on her face - then gets comforted by her pushy stage mom who asks Simon to do the song again. When Hollie is told by Ant and Dec that there is not enough time, she throws a tantrum.
> 
> ...


 

I know exactly what you mean, I'd turned on just after she'd fluffed it and got to watch her tantrum, it made me squirm. It also made me squirm when Simon told her she was 'officially the bravest girl in the world', wtf? yep it made me swear under my breath! nerves yes but oh dear I didn't enjoy that performance at all. I could see 'stageschool brat' written all over it.
The old guy break dancing is causing a lot of comment.... because he's being drawing invalidity benefit for a bad back, was even given a car! Mmm  -jokes on taxpayer there!


----------



## Tez3 (May 30, 2009)

Just watched the final, I shan't post who won though as people may be watching it at different times. I'm chuffed with who won though, well deserved and a very good verdict from the British people.

Certain other acts will be looking at having good careers whether or not they won so they don't lose really.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2009)

Me too.  I'll just say this much....the top performers were brilliant.  Its not on TV over here, we're catching it on youtube or on ITV's web site.  I bet they've never had so many American watchers 

I will say though...your version of the show is a lot better than ours.   America's Got Talent starts in a couple of weeks and the judges will be Piers, David Hasslehoff, Sharon Osborn, and that hot young stud who married Mariah Carey.  Its just not the same without Simon, and the chemistry that Simon, Piers, and Amanda have together is great.  Half the fun of the show is watching their reaction.

I've personally boycotted America's Got Talent and American Idol on principle...those shows are a bloody nightmare for someone in my line of work.  I am getting such a kick out of watching yours, I get to enjoy great talent, charming brogues and.....I don't have to fix the overloaded phone circuits!! :lol2:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2009)

It's one of the reasons why I started this thread because of the amazing talents that have been displayed over on that side of the pond is well... amazing. I'm sure America and quite a few other countries have just as much talent but Britian for the time being is really shining. 

On the Hollie Steel thing... it does feel a bit like manipulative scripting, but yes as Simon pointed out 10 years old not all are going to be "brave" enough to stand up and realize the amount of pressure that is before them. 
It's one thing to do it for the first time and be nervous but to realize that you are in the semi-finals it can be overwhelming. Yes, she was really crying and my heart went out to her. 

She sang the song well both times. You can hear a bit of faltering in the first performance and that could've been from her nervousness and she caught it and that's probably why she broke down... thinking "I just blew it!" and was crushed. It was decent to let her try again after composing herself and bucking up her courage yet if she went all the way through the first time and didn't get 3 yeses... then what? 
That's the breaks. Natalie Okrie got booted and she is I think 9 or 10 yrs. old... it happens. 

Susan Boyle still probably will win it through but the kids do well and will probably go all the way to the finals.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Susan Boyle still probably will win it through but the kids do well and will probably go all the way to the finals.



Ok... so... I was wrong.  Seems it was for the same reason that everyone else thought too... nobody voted because they took her winning for granted... how sad. 


> *Dream over: Boyle finishes 2nd in reality show
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Her performance at the final judging. 
[yt]b2xiAQCTy2E[/yt]
As to the reason *why* she lost... 


> "She lost because people didn't bother voting for her because they thought she was going to win it," lamented 21-year-old Gordon Mackenzie. "I didn't vote for her because I thought everyone else would."


The winning performance by Diversity and admittedly they were near flawless, if not totally. 

[yt]KJIz8BgRQc0[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2009)

Susan Boyle is about to release her first album. Here is a clip from the America's Got Talent finale wherein she performs "Wild Horses."  No dream dead here.

[yt]DJIDr15duZk[/yt]


----------

